# Overclocking FX 5200



## d (Dec 16, 2005)

I kno i was dumb purchasing an fx 5200....but now that its here, there's not much else i can do but to o/c n save for the nxt one....


while i'm at it, cld someone who's done it tell me wht's the max gpu n memory frequencies tht can be reached with stability? 


thnx guys


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2005)

I have overclocked it upto 275/380 from default 250/333 using Rivatuner without any stability issues.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Dec 16, 2005)

bad card yaar i also own the same card  yes i agree with digitized rivatuner is best for overclocking the card


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, I completely agree with cyborg. By the way, I overclocked it only using stock cooling provided with the card. Here is the screenshot.

*img2.postimage.org/140186/Rivatunerscreenshot.jpg


----------



## d (Dec 18, 2005)

I o/c'd mine to 306/448 using the optimal settings thingie in the nvidia driver.....it'll probably kill the card...btw AGP voltage is 1.7 V n i ain't getting any artefacts in any game....only thing is in nfs underground n hot pursuit 2, after the game has finished loading, i see the first frame and the car....n then hv to wait for abt 30 to 40 secs until the game resumes...this probably has something to do with the o/c's...newayz..wish me all the best guys....how long do u think this card will last?


----------



## job9434 (Dec 21, 2005)

man fx5200 sucks man i wanna get rid of that . wanna know more about 6800 le


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, knowing about 6800LE and then buying it would be another big mistake. The 6800GS/X800GTO falls in the same price range, and I particularly like the XFX 6800GS XXX edition, which is supposed to be clocked higher that the 6800GT and hence at par with some of the benchmarks, although having only 12 pixel pipelines.

I too had made a big mistake buying the FX 5200.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 21, 2005)

riva tuner linc plz


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Please search at www.guru3d.com downloads section. It is one of the more popular downloads from the site.


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 22, 2005)

hmmm...i had a FX5200...XFX make...

oced it to 325/460 24/7....check out my card  it has a P3 heatsink and has RAMsinks....

the default heatsink sucks!!!! even at 325MHz, the core is usper cool...even the RAM...they go max 400MHz without RAMsinks

*img449.imageshack.us/img449/3472/dscn27203de.th.jpg

*img449.imageshack.us/img449/4264/dscn27273pu.th.jpg

*img449.imageshack.us/img449/2280/dscn27294kj.th.jpg


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 23, 2005)

that's great sunmysore. but could u elaborate the steps in details, as to how u did this. the p3 hsf etc.


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 23, 2005)

well, i found a dead P3 HSF, icked it up for free from my dealer..added half a drop of groundnut oil and removed lots of dust from t he sleeve bearing. the fan became normal, spins at 5.5K RPM...

next, mark the hole points on the HSF, i.e., place the card on the core, mark the points where the holes meet the heatsink. get the heatsink drilled in a lathe,  clean it with petrol...get 2 3mm dia, 1 inch long nuts n bolts...use the bolts to mount the heatsink. Use a decent thermal paste...

as for the RAMsinks. i got some transistor heatsinks the size of RAM...used a thiiiiick layer of super thick paste....even when its facing down, the heatsinks dont fall off...


----------

